# Twin Mtn Rally



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ok....this time the photos are of the Rally, itself, not just the gorgeous surroundings.... Hope you enjoy (we sure did!)

Clicky Thingy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ok....this time the photos are of the Rally, itself, not just the gorgeous surroundings.... Hope you enjoy (we sure did!)
> 
> Clicky Thingy


Very nice!!

Looks like everyone had a blast...









Steve


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Judy,

the pics are awesome...brings back great memories looking forward to making some new ones this weekend.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great pics. Tim with the tire









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Great pics. Tim with the tire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or at least what's left of it.........









Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's awesome! But how did wolfie get stuck up on that flag pole!?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm not touching that one with a 10' flag pole.....









Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wolfie,

Great pictures.

BTW, what are those things y'all are wearing over your clothes?









Mark


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Great photos Judi! It was a great time. Here's to new friends and to not-so-new friends, awesome New England fall weather, and great food!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like fun! Wishing I was there!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice!! I like the way the pics look aged .............. how'd you do that??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ok....this time the photos are of the Rally, itself, not just the gorgeous surroundings.... Hope you enjoy (we sure did!)
> 
> Clicky Thingy


Great Pics Judi










Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I new these pics would show up sooner or later. As wagon master and temporary possessor of the wolf staff, all I can say is, they dared me.

Nice job Wolfie!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> I new these pics would show up sooner or later. As wagon master and temporary possessor of the wolf staff, all I can say is, they dared me.
> 
> Nice job Wolfie!
> 
> Steve


And it didn't take much to dare you too









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Great Pictures!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

That was a great Rally! Glad to finally get to meet all you fine folks!

Gilligan


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I think Don is fixin' to give you a back hand-


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gilligan said:


> That was a great Rally! Glad to finally get to meet all you fine folks!
> 
> Gilligan


KB says "its no wonder Steve had TV problems". Seems Gilligan was seen heading his way after this Photo Op.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

dmbcfd said:


> I new these pics would show up sooner or later. As wagon master and temporary possessor of the wolf staff, all I can say is, they dared me.
> 
> Nice job Wolfie!
> 
> Steve


WOW! I was wondering, Steve. You seemed so much more conservative at the NF Rally!

Super great pics, Judi. You even got a couple of pictures of Peg! I sure wish I could have been there with you.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> That was a great Rally! Glad to finally get to meet all you fine folks!
> 
> Gilligan


KB says "its no wonder Steve had TV problems". Seems Gilligan was seen heading his way after this Photo Op.








[/quote]

KB! You were so close to being able to strangle that skinny sucker! You shoulda popped him! Or Hootbob should have!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi everyone









It sure looks like I missed a great rally; The pics are awesome







. I am sure gald everyone had a great time. Things are still busy at home but I it is slowly returning to normal.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was fun Thor
Sure wish you & the family could have been there
Glad to hear things are slowly getting back to normal

Don, Peg& Kids


----------

